# 2014 Outback 310Tb For Sale



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

We searched long and hard for this trailer and have enjoyed every minute of it; hauls so easily and the front garage was perfect for our purposes. But circumstances change and we have decided to sell it. It will be going on Craigslist and the local papers this week but wanted the Outback forum folks who know and love Outbacks to know first.

The trailer is located in *Langley, BC, Canada* and we're asking *$38,000 obo*. There have never been any toys in it; it was used for packing boxes of glassware 6 times in the past year to trade shows. The color pattern is 'Truffle'. I can't seem to upload any photos but please contact me for further info and pictures.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Been looking hard for a 310. And not terrible far from me. Unfortunately your unit is priced out of my league for a 2014. Hows the front cap look ? Good luck with the sale.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't seem to load pictures here yet but it's got the dark brown cap and just been polished to a nice shine.

After considering the 16's are soon on the market, I realize I do have to be realistic and be open to offers.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Curious if you sold your unit yet ?


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Tourdfox said:


> Curious if you sold your unit yet ?


Yes, it's sold.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Still posted on Kijiji


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Tourdfox said:


> Still posted on Kijiji


Thx thought I had removed it...


----------

